# Windscreen Washer Fluid



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

What do concerned detailers use in their windscreen washer fluid?

I was thinking the standard stuff, whilst it may not freeze in winter and gets my screen clean... it's probably not LSP safe. (The good stuff always seems to smell pretty potent)

Given that my car has both front and rear washer jets as well as headlight washers, this juice is going all over my car whether I like it or not.

So anyone got any great ideas for what to put in as windscreen washer fluid?


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

I use AF Citrus Power great for traffic film and LSP safe.


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

TooFunny said:


> I use AF Citrus Power great for traffic film and LSP safe.


What sort of dilution? Or do you just empty a bottle in and top up with water?


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

I'm using comma xstream. Is it LSP safe? Probably not though would depend on the concentration but any winter screen wash is probably going to have some sort of alcohol in it. Personally I would prefer to be able to see where I am going than have a dirty windscreen I can't clear. For summer use (if the sun ever visits us this year that is) I use Sonax or Lidl W5


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

VAG screen clear.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The stuff that Shell does. Use to the Tesco stuff, but it seems to leave a rough coating on the screen.


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

comma xstream never had it freeze yet even during -11 days a couple of years ago.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just trailing a new sealant additive. It cleans and it's also a top up for windscreen coatings.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

another one for comma screen wash


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

TooFunny said:


> I use AF Citrus Power great for traffic film and LSP safe.


Usually about 200ml then filled all the way up with water. Does the job well.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

TooFunny said:


> Usually about 200ml then filled all the way up with water. Does the job well.


What size is your tank? Mines 2.3l so that would equate to 2:21 roughly 1:10


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Not overly sure, I think about 3.5 litres maybe, it's not pre-wash strength but perfect for the screen.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Autoglym screen wash seems to do the trick and haven't noticed any damage to lsp either


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Prestone screenwash, probably not LSP safe specially at full strength during the winter days/nights, added bonus is it has water repellant additive.


----------



## MoNkEyBoY2 (Dec 1, 2012)

I use the rainx windscreen wash, doesn't freeze, cleans the screen well and adds some repellant at the same time !


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Smithey1981 said:


> Autoglym screen wash seems to do the trick and haven't noticed any damage to lsp either


Another vote for for the AG stuff here:thumb:


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

I use the halfords premium screen wash £3:99 for 5 ltrs been using it for years and has never frozen ready mixed and a pleasant smell I always buy it on the bogof deals are on.


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Summer time i just use asda window cleaner watered down same in the winter but i put some winter screen wash in it.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> Prestone screenwash, probably not LSP safe specially at full strength during the winter days/nights, added bonus is it has water repellant additive.


I use the same, get it from Costco's for £5. is ubber concentrated so lasts ages!


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Vag screen wash for me


----------



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Andrew,

There are three things to consider here: 

1. Is the screen wash effective at removing traffic film and splattered insects?
2. Will the product interfere with your LSP?
3. Does the product have a sufficiently low freezing point in winter?

Before addressing the questions above, I think it is worth noting that the smoother and cleaner your windscreen is the less contaminants will bond to it. So, applying a rain repellent coating would reduce the need for chemical assistance in cleaning the glass. G1 Clear Vision Smart Glass lasts well and easy to apply and something that I personally and professionally use.

Let's consider screen wash first.

The cleaning agent in screen wash is alcohol in some form. E.g ethanol / methanol. Alcohol is an effective cleaning agent, it is heavily diluted / evapourates relatively quickly so won't interfere with your LSP and freezes at lower and lower temperatures as the dilution is reduced. You would be fine with any of the brands mentioned.

Now let's consider Auto Finesse Citrus Power.

While I have no doubt that Citrus Power is effective cleaner, one thing to avoid is letting Citrus Power bake on to bodywork. I wouldn't personally put this in my screen wash, even heavily diluted, because the cleaning agents will not evapourate and bake onto the LSP. Also, it won't stop your screen wash freezing in winter. This is not something I would use personally.

One thing also to consider is the water you dilute your screen wash with.

Hard water for example will leave behind water spots. These can be quite hard to remove after prolonged periods. I personally use battery top up water because I live in hard water area. 

What do I use?

I rely on a clean windscreen and battery top up water. In winter, I rely on the engine melting water in the screen wash reservoir. If the weather was really cold and I knew I definitely needed screen wash on a journey then I might add some IPA at the same concentration as off the shelf products. In effect make my own screen wash.

I hope this helps. Jon.


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

PRESTONE with rain guard and anti-freeze £4 for a litre from Tesco


----------



## tel84 (Mar 30, 2012)

anyone know the dilution rates of comma xstream screenwash ?

I have a 5 litre container I would like to fill up.

cheers


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Tiggersmith said:


> PRESTONE with rain guard and anti-freeze £4 for a litre from Tesco


I use this. Also Asda had a load of the Prestone screen wash booster for 20p a bottle. So I bought them all


----------

